# Foam consistancy and quality



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I always try to avoid overheating the milk when making cappaccino. I would like to know the temperature point at which I should switch from submerged steam heating, to semi submerged to produce froth? Just now I am either ending with too thin foam or, if I leave lifting the steam wand until nearly at the 'red line' temperature limit, it overshoots the temperature and then the milk does not taste so good.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I watch my thermometer like a hawk and incorporate the air for the foam in the first few seconds, once I'm in the mid 30s centigrade I lower the steam wand to really incorporate the 'foam' thoroughly, stopping the steam at 50-55c


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Mildred,

Certainly a different technique to mine. I'll give it a try and report.

thanks,

Ian


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I watch my thermometer like a hawk and incorporate the air for the foam in the first few seconds, once I'm in the mid 30s centigrade I lower the steam wand to really incorporate the 'foam' thoroughly, stopping the steam at 50-55c


I thought the ideal range for temp of milk was 65 to 75.....at 55 it must be luke warm! and I am old fashioned......I put my hand under the jug and when I cannot keep it there for 3 seconds, times up! As far as incorporating a swirl, there are loads of techniques and many work.......practice with cold water with a drop of washing up liquid in


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I hold the milk jug and go off feel, I never could get the hang of using a thermometer which sounds weird but I think the angle of attack had something to do with it. Anyway, as far as I'm aware it's best to incorporate air into the milk at the start of steaming, when it gets hotter it doesn't take in air as well (so I've heard at least). Depending on how much of a cap you want on your cappuccino you might never fully submerge the tip, if you want something closer to a flat white you'll probably want to submerge for mixing just as it reaches body temperature. Stopping at 55c could be to account for lag in the thermometer. By touch it'll be ready when you can't comfortably hold the jug anymore for most people.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I used to use the thermometer but with practise I can get it spot on just by feel. Foam density consistency is a different kettle.......


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

lake_m said:


> I used to use the thermometer but with practise I can get it spot on just by feel. Foam density consistency is a diffent kettle.......


So not like riding a bike then


----------



## leodis (Aug 26, 2018)

The right texture is a real art.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm amazed that I seem to be the only one who cannot hold a steaming mug up to optimum temperature.









That said my wife can easily carry a boiled egg straight from the pan to my eggcup whilst I cannot.

Ian


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm another one who used the thermometer to learn what 60°C feels like (basically the temperature where it's too hot to hold your fingers on). Now i know that, the thermometer is no longer in the way, and i can look at the tip and the whirlpool instead of keeping one eye on the thermometer.

The main thing that strikes me, as Mildred pointed out, is that you're doing it the wrong way round. Get the air in ('stretching') first, then dip the tip a little further in to get the milk spinning and smash the bubbles into microfoam and homogenise the texture. If you heat it first and then try to do the texturing you're going to have trouble.

But it does sound like you have sensitive fingers. However you may also prefer to drink the coffee a bit cooler so maybe it all works out.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I too started with a thermometer but abandoned it fairly quickly. Now it's hand under jug for temperature. Always get the air in first then lower the nozzle into the milk to incorporate and raise the temperature. I still don't always get it right but most of it is in muscle memory now.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The video from the Origin guy explains it really well. Patrick has just kindly reposted it which reminded me of this thread and that video, so have a look and it explains the stages of steaming and why.

Latte Art - Tips & How To

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_type=t&share_fid=6813&share_tid=45972&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D45972


----------

